# solcare vs. navigare vs. viaggiare



## L'aura che tu respiri

Amici,

Non mi sono chiare le diverse sfumature di significato negli esempi seguenti:

Il barcaiolo solcò i mari.
Il barcaiolo navigò i mari.
Il barcaiolo viaggiò per i mari.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, L'aura.
Scusa, da dove sono presi gli esempi? Perché di solito il _barcaiolo _è chi conduce un'imbarcazione in acque interne, più che in mare.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Grazie, Necsus!  Allora,

Il marinaio solcò i mari.
Il marinaio navigò i mari.
Il marinaio viaggiò per i mari.


----------



## Necsus

D'accordo, quindi sono frasi d'esempio che hai scritto tu, giusto? 
Però senza un contesto  è difficile darti una risposta esauriente, perché sono tutte costruzioni ben poco usate nel linguaggio quotidiano.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Necsus said:


> D'accordo, quindi sono frasi d'esempio che hai scritto tu, giusto?
> Però senza un contesto  è difficile darti una risposta esauriente, perché sono tutte costruzioni ben poco usate nel linguaggio quotidiano.



"Il prossimo ambizioso obiettivo della Cousteau Society e di IWC Schaffhausen è il restauro di una delle navi da ricerca più famose del mondo: quella su cui Cousteau *solcò i sette mari* per più di 40 anni, la leggendaria Calypso."

La mia domanda originale rimane questa: se si dicesse, invece, *navigò i sette mari*, oppure, *viaggiò [per] i sette mari*, cosa sarebbe la sfumatura diversa di significato?


----------



## Necsus

Be', ti do la mia sensazione personale. Poi forse anche qualcun altro vorrà contribuire.
"Solcare i mari" è un'espressione decisamente letteraria, ancora di più quando i mari sono sette (Wiki). Anche "navigò i mari" lo è, usato transitivamente (altrimenti sarebbe seguito da una preposizione), ma avendo la stessa radice di _nave_, mi suonerebbe un po' come una ripetizione. _Viaggiò _è un verbo più usato, ma anche più generico, potrebbe quindi togliere forza all'espressione.
Comunque si tratta veramente di sfumature.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Sincere grazie! Mi hai detto esattamente quel che volevo sapere, e in modo chiarissimo.


----------



## Necsus

Ah, be'... mi fa molto piacere.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, L'aura! Ma scusa, davvero non puoi trovare corrispondenze di significato nella tua lingua? 
Comunque secondo me la sostanziale differenza tra navigare, solcare contrapposti a viaggiare è che i primi sono in riferimento al mare o meno frequentemente al cielo, il secondo a tutto. 
*Solcare *dà l'idea di tracciare o seguire una rotta. *Navigare *dà l'idea di manovrare un natante. *Viaggiare *è generico, è un verbo denominale dalla parola latina viaticum, in italiano viatico, "provvista per la via". 

Hai frasi complete in cui è inserita una dele espressioni e vuoi confrontarne le differenze di significato? No perché se è  sempllice curiosità per sapere quanti verbi in italiano possono essere sinonimi in un dato contesto credo che allora la lista potrebbe essere agevolmente aumentata. 

S.V


----------



## bearded

Salve L'aura
Sono d'accordo con le spiegazioni date finora, ma vorrei aggiungere che normalmente 'navigare' è solo intransitivo.  L'uso transitivo è definito da _Treccani online_ come antiquato.  Quindi si dice 'il marinaio navigò per i mari/sui mari', meglio che 'navigò i mari'. Solo un piccolo disaccordo con Sempervirens (''navigare e solcare contrapposti a viaggiare: i primi due sono in riferimento al mare o meno frequentemente al cielo'') : io non credo che si possa mai dire 'solcare il cielo' , specie riflettendo al fatto che solcare vuol pur dire 'fare un solco' da qualche parte.... Ma la mia è una pignoleria.


----------



## Sempervirens

bearded man said:


> Salve L'aura
> Sono d'accordo con le spiegazioni date finora, ma vorrei aggiungere che normalmente 'navigare' è solo intransitivo.  L'uso transitivo è definito da _Treccani online_ come antiquato.  Quindi si dice 'il marinaio navigò per i mari/sui mari', meglio che 'navigò i mari'. Solo un piccolo disaccordo con Sempervirens (''navigare e solcare contrapposti a viaggiare: i primi due sono in riferimento al mare o meno frequentemente al cielo'') : io non credo che si possa mai dire 'solcare il cielo' , specie riflettendo al fatto che *solcare vuol pur dire 'fare un solco' da qualche parte.*... Ma la mia è una pignoleria.



Sì, trattasi sicuramente di pignoleria perniciosa e contagiosa, ma abbiamo subito la medicina pronta:

http://www.larapedia.com/sinonimi_e_contrari_s/solcare_i_cieli_sinonimi_e_contrari.html _cum grano salis_, perché se vogliamo 
esagerare con la dose ti trovo alcune migliaia di esempi. 

Ma scusa, se è per questo uno si mette in viaggio anche senza portarsi appresso lo stretto necessario, senza il _viaticum._ 
Dico bene od ho ragione?

S.V


----------



## bearded

Dici benissimo, Sempervirens: hai solcato la distanza tra di noi, e debbo darti ragione. Quella di essere smentito è la giusta punizione del pedante (però, anche se è giusto, 'solcare i cieli' continua a non piacermi...).


----------



## Sempervirens

Bearded man, qui non ci scambiamo punizioni ma idee e pareri. Il tutto a vantaggio nostro e di chi ci segue. 

Comunque, sono proprio questi verbi che, possano piacere o non piacere, arricchiscono il linguaggio e le espressioni.
E poi a me piace trovare sempre un espediente per dire una cosa in modi sempre diversi. 

Vedi, bearded man, tempo fa in una frase piazzai un verbo (nazzicare) che ritenevo giusto per l'occasione, poi ricordandomi di quel polverone che tirasti su per via di una mia frase che tirava in causa il verbo profidiarsi, ci rinunciai e finii per sostituirlo con il verbo cercare.

Ecco, facendo così si pone un freno alla creatività del parlante, alla favella, al gusto di parlare, e peggio ancora si riduce una lingua ai minimi termini. 

Oggi togliamo nazzicare perché sa di toscanismo, poi non va bene neanche solcare il cielo, quindi annichiliamo pure il verbo profidiarsi...e poi che ci ritroviamo per le mani? I gesti. Quando questo succederà metterò in giro questo detto: Chi gesticola male pensa male. L'importante è trovare i gesti giusti.  

S.V


----------



## bearded

SV, sei un po' - posso dirlo? - estremista. Io non voglio assolutamente contribuire ad impoverire la lingua, ma non penso che mantenerla ricca voglia dire riesumare antichi toscanismi o vocaboli regional-desueti, perché anche così facendo non si tiene conto dell'evoluzione della lingua nel tempo né dell'esigenza di tutti di capire-
Comunque, tornando a 'solcare' non saprei dirti la ragione, ma 'solcare i cieli' mi disturba meno (forse perché è una frase fatta) che solcare 'il cielo' al singolare. Forse anche perché 'i cieli' sono qualcosa di mitico (nell'alto dei cieli, con chissà quanti solchi), mentre il cielo è uno spazio reale difficile da solcare...?
Ciao, e non volermene per i miei 'polveroni'.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded man said:


> ma non penso che mantenerla ricca voglia dire riesumare antichi toscanismi o vocaboli regional-desueti, perché anche così facendo non si tiene conto dell'evoluzione della lingua nel tempo né dell'esigenza di tutti di capire-



Non solo, è esattamente ciò che noi moderatori continuiamo, ahimè invano, a chiedervi di NON FARE



> Cari amici,
> 
> vogliamo ricordarvi, per l'ennesima e possibilmente ultima volta che:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Il forum Solo italiano discute di domande specifiche e circostanziate che riguardano la lingua italiana.
> Il forum Solo italiano non è una grammatica interattiva    alla quale rivolgersi per domande ampie e generiche che richiedono    invece uno studio approfondito della grammatica italiana su un testo di    grammatica italiana (PRIMA si consulta una grammatica, POI   eventualmente  si approfondiscono aspetti particolari non trattati dalla   grammatica  stessa)
> Il forum Solo italiano non è un servizio "Lascia che te lo cerco io su Google / Me lo cerchi tu su Google che io non ho voglia?"
> Gli  interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici  possibile.  Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da  leggere, sono anche dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per   coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre,  chi legge i thread  partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente  risposte precise,  senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe  dissertazioni che girano  intorno al punto della questione.
> Non  postate in un  thread solo per correggere eventuali errori che non sono  in relazione  con l'argomento del thread stesso. Se volete solo offrire  delle  correzioni, fatelo via messaggio privato.
> *Non   inventate contesti assurdi e inverosimili per poi discutere  frasi,   costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune.*   Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali e, se questi non sono  sufficienti a discutere in modo produttivo una questione, richiedete  l'intervento di un moderatore. Non siete obbligati a postare un messaggio in ogni discussione. Se non avete niente di significativo da aggiungere, passate oltre
> Se  un certo argomento è già stato lungamente discusso in passato, non   rispondete a domande che vertono esattamente sullo stesso argomento per   poi ripetere per filo e per segno quello che è già stato detto in altre   discussioni, ma segnalate il thread ai moderatori.



Chi si rivolge al forum solo italiano per avere consigli o imparare la nostra lingua, non vuole sicuramente imparare un'italiano ormai desueto e pittoresco, scimiottando inconsapevolmente una parlata simil-toscana del diciassettesimo secolo.
Chi si rivolge a noi vuole imparare l'italiano che si parla ai nostri giorni e non, inconsapevolmente, esprimersi alla "Non ci resta che piangere".
Se proprio non potete fare a meno di citare termini che nessuno dopo Machiavelli ha usato più, abbiate almeno l'accortezza di farlo presente esplicitamente, in modo che gli stranieri che leggono i vostri messaggi ne siano consapevoli.
Grazie


----------



## Sempervirens

Bearded man, se per la tua persona non rappresenta un grosso ostacolo io rimarrei sul tema. In questa intelligente discussione mi sembra che tu abbia già apportato le dovute correzioni e lodevoli contribuiti. Bearded man, se finora non te l'ho detto con parole attuali e d'italiano corrente allora sappi che i tuoi contributi alle discussioni degli utenti di questo forum di lingua italiana sono sempre ben accetti.

Bearded man, bearded man, concedimi una domanda. Se ho ben capito, _Solcando i cieli_ è frase fatta e _Solcando il cielo _non lo è. 

Bearded man, dammi notizie! 

Tuo S.V


----------



## bearded

Caro Sempervirens,
grazie delle tue gentili parole circa i miei contributi.  Effettivamente, a me pare che ''solcare i cieli'' sia una frase usata più frequentemente che ''solcare il cielo''. Però non prendere quello che dico per oro colato: io non ho una speciale autorità, ed il mio parere vale quanto quelllo di chiunque altro (ho solo una certa cultura linguistica e, ahimé, un certo spirito polemico).  Buona serata e buona Pasqua.

@ L'aura
Un'osservazione marginale:  non si dice in Italiano ''sincere grazie''.  Si può dire ''molte grazie'' oppure ''mille grazie'', però con l'agg. 'sincero' la frase idiomatica è ''sinceri ringraziamenti''.


----------



## Sempervirens

Bearded man, rendo pignoleria per pignoleria. Tu analizzi _solcare il cielo _dicendo che vuol dire " fare *un *solco da qualche parte", e precedi la tua frase anticipando che è frutto di tua riflessione. Beh, innanzitutto potrebbe significare anche *fare più *solchi. 
Poi cercando in rete vengo a conoscenza che dopotutto_ solcare il cielo _"batte" _solcare i cieli _alla grande.  Allora come stanno le cose?
Con i miei interventi in questa discussione ci ho rimediato pure una tiratina di bricchiellewarnrecchi, ma detto alla toscana).

In  tutti i  casi buone cose  e Buona Pasqua a tutti voi costaggiù nel Girone Italia.

S.V


----------



## bearded

SV, ti avevo avvertito di non prendere le mie opinioni per oro colato! (Forse avrei dovuto scrivere ''dalle mie parti è una frase usata più frequentemente...'').
Bene, nel vastissimo settore dei cieli e dei solchi ti lascio volentieri l'ultima parola.


----------

